# November Contest - IPGear



## AnaSCI (Nov 1, 2012)

*NOVEMBER CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: IPGEAR​*
*CONTEST: Pick a number 1-1000 (correct number WINS)!! Number is chosen by the sponsor prior to contest beginning!!​*
*NOVEMBER CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to pick 3 numbers per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before making your next choice.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*NOVEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS IPGEAR OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## powders101 (Nov 1, 2012)

25


----------



## IPGear (Nov 1, 2012)

We want to see this board grow as large as it possible
can!! 

We have always been ones to give back to those that
appreciate and contribute to our community and will
continue to do so here!!

Look luck to everyone and thank you for making this a 
great place to belong to!!

Sincerely,
IPG


----------



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

555


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 1, 2012)

Im gona bow out of this one. Give someone else the chance to win being tht i just won the last.
Thanks to IP though n again thnx to ENDO!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 1, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> Im gona bow out of this one. Give someone else the chance to win being tht i just won the last.
> Thanks to IP though n again thnx to ENDO!!



That is a good gesture! Although there is no rule against participating in consecutive contests.


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 1, 2012)

827


----------



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

735


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 1, 2012)

No cheating this time!! This one is mine ladies:sFun_mischieviousbi

First pick for the day is 6:sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

:sFun_hypnotize: Last pick of the day 240!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 1, 2012)

Second for the day is 655:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 1, 2012)

83


----------



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

This guy ^^^^ needs all the test he can get! He is old as hell!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 1, 2012)

45


----------



## Rory (Nov 1, 2012)

750


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 1, 2012)

Big-John said:


> This guy ^^^^ needs all the test he can get! He is old as hell!



Maybe I will share with him when I win:sSig_Muahaha:


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 1, 2012)

Last pick for the day is 101:sAng_explosive:


----------



## Rory (Nov 1, 2012)

325


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 1, 2012)

Big-John said:


> This guy ^^^^ needs all the test he can get! He is old as hell!



Son of a bitch:action-smiley-055: 

I'll be doing 300mgs a day starting in mid January:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, last of the day.......69


----------



## Rory (Nov 1, 2012)

My last of the day 600


----------



## powders101 (Nov 1, 2012)

415


----------



## SURGE (Nov 1, 2012)

1) 875


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 1, 2012)

523


----------



## Marshall (Nov 1, 2012)

183


----------



## SURGE (Nov 1, 2012)

2) 925


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2012)

112


----------



## SURGE (Nov 1, 2012)

3) 640


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2012)

240


----------



## Collinb (Nov 1, 2012)

420!


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 2, 2012)

888


----------



## Collinb (Nov 2, 2012)

666


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks IPG for another great contest!! Great seeing the sponsoring showing their support for the board!!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 2, 2012)

Last one tonight!  669


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2012)

First for the day is 111:Smilies_Angry_RantB


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 2, 2012)

123


----------



## Big-John (Nov 2, 2012)

133


----------



## powders101 (Nov 2, 2012)

202


----------



## Rory (Nov 2, 2012)

66


----------



## odin (Nov 2, 2012)

1


----------



## Big-John (Nov 2, 2012)

499


----------



## Rory (Nov 2, 2012)

900


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 2, 2012)

321


----------



## Rory (Nov 2, 2012)

322


----------



## powders101 (Nov 2, 2012)

43


----------



## Big-John (Nov 2, 2012)

Last of the day 888!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 2, 2012)

39


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2012)

Look at everyone just prepping me for the winning number:sSig_lol3:

Second for today is 386:sSig_lol:


----------



## Rory (Nov 2, 2012)

387


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 2, 2012)

1000


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 2, 2012)

Last for the day is 402:action-smiley-033:


----------



## odin (Nov 2, 2012)

39


----------



## IPGear (Nov 2, 2012)

Good turn out so far! Thanks everyone for participating!

IPG


----------



## Collinb (Nov 2, 2012)

83!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 2, 2012)

953 - Post 1


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like a lot of guys are getting the chance to get in on this one...Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 2, 2012)

987


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 2, 2012)

848 - Post 2


----------



## SURGE (Nov 2, 2012)

1) 4


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 2, 2012)

967 - Post 3


----------



## SURGE (Nov 2, 2012)

2) 32


----------



## scarface13 (Nov 2, 2012)

**********


----------



## scarface13 (Nov 2, 2012)

**********


----------



## K1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Everyone make sure to read the RULES before posting in the contest threads...If you do not bother to read the RULES then you will be removed from the contest.....


----------



## SURGE (Nov 2, 2012)

3) 432


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 2, 2012)

987


----------



## odin (Nov 2, 2012)

91


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 2, 2012)

842


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 2, 2012)

123


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2012)

823


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 3, 2012)

First for the day is 401


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 3, 2012)

15


----------



## odin (Nov 3, 2012)

645


----------



## IPGear (Nov 3, 2012)

We just want to wish everyone good luck!!

IPG


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 3, 2012)

IRONFIST said:


> 123



Dude I already picked that number yesterday.


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 3, 2012)

777


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2012)

283


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 3, 2012)

dudcki27 said:


> Dude I already picked that number yesterday.



Well shit that sucks:sEm_oops2:

They should have made this contest pick a number 1-5 and the right pick wins:sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 3, 2012)

291


----------



## SURGE (Nov 3, 2012)

1) 911


----------



## odin (Nov 3, 2012)

19


----------



## SURGE (Nov 3, 2012)

2) 456


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 3, 2012)

Second pick for today is 512:sSig_number1:


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 3, 2012)

56


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 3, 2012)

768


----------



## odin (Nov 3, 2012)

48


----------



## IPGear (Nov 3, 2012)

IRONFIST said:


> Well shit that sucks:sEm_oops2:
> 
> They should have made this contest pick a number 1-5 and the right pick wins:sHa_lolbig2:



:sFun_duh2::sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## powders101 (Nov 3, 2012)

834


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 3, 2012)

:shooting1:Last pick for the day is 77


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 3, 2012)

357:sniper:


----------



## powders101 (Nov 3, 2012)

341


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 4, 2012)

I got it....474.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 4, 2012)

461


----------



## Rory (Nov 4, 2012)

601


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 4, 2012)

First one of today is 444:victory1:


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 4, 2012)

90


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 4, 2012)

757


----------



## powders101 (Nov 4, 2012)

506


----------



## odin (Nov 4, 2012)

31


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 4, 2012)

444


----------



## Rory (Nov 4, 2012)

625


----------



## odin (Nov 4, 2012)

61


----------



## Rory (Nov 4, 2012)

145


----------



## Collinb (Nov 4, 2012)

383


----------



## Rory (Nov 4, 2012)

99


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 4, 2012)

912


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 4, 2012)

157:muscles:


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 4, 2012)

389


----------



## powders101 (Nov 4, 2012)

149


----------



## odin (Nov 4, 2012)

39


----------



## Collinb (Nov 4, 2012)

911


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2012)

102


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 4, 2012)

4


----------



## SURGE (Nov 4, 2012)

1) 674


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 5, 2012)

763


----------



## SURGE (Nov 5, 2012)

2) 8


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2012)

Last pick for today is 982:celebrate:


----------



## SURGE (Nov 5, 2012)

3) 28


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 5, 2012)

23


----------



## SURGE (Nov 5, 2012)

1) 112


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 5, 2012)

1.) 431


----------



## Collinb (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning guesses.

502


----------



## Rory (Nov 5, 2012)

303


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

191


----------



## Collinb (Nov 5, 2012)

269


----------



## Rory (Nov 5, 2012)

121


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 5, 2012)

2.)  58


----------



## powders101 (Nov 5, 2012)

706


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

62


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 5, 2012)

456


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 5, 2012)

51


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 5, 2012)

960


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2012)

First pick for the day is 693:shithitthefan:


----------



## Big-John (Nov 5, 2012)

Last pick of the day - 738


----------



## dudeface (Nov 5, 2012)

384


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 5, 2012)

3.) 719


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 5, 2012)

1 - 722


----------



## odin (Nov 5, 2012)

567


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 5, 2012)

2 - 79


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 5, 2012)

858


----------



## powders101 (Nov 5, 2012)

261


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 5, 2012)

789


----------



## powders101 (Nov 5, 2012)

613


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 5, 2012)

84


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 5, 2012)

3 - 964


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2012)

Second pick for the day is 532:sFi_fencing:


----------



## odin (Nov 5, 2012)

319


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 5, 2012)

Last pick for the day is 619:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 6, 2012)

333


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 6, 2012)

148


----------



## dudeface (Nov 6, 2012)

954


----------



## powders101 (Nov 6, 2012)

573


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 6, 2012)

27


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 6, 2012)

First one for the day is 84sycho:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 6, 2012)

111


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 6, 2012)

899


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 6, 2012)

821


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 6, 2012)

747


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 6, 2012)

942


----------



## Big-John (Nov 6, 2012)

142


----------



## powders101 (Nov 6, 2012)

387


----------



## Big-John (Nov 6, 2012)

344


----------



## powders101 (Nov 6, 2012)

133


----------



## Big-John (Nov 6, 2012)

Last of the day. 448


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 6, 2012)

:sFi_vikingax:Second one for the day is 796:sFi_knight3:


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 6, 2012)

15


----------



## Collinb (Nov 6, 2012)

518


----------



## odin (Nov 6, 2012)

163


----------



## SURGE (Nov 6, 2012)

97


----------



## IPGear (Nov 6, 2012)

Keep the numbers rolling guys

IPG


----------



## Collinb (Nov 6, 2012)

672


----------



## Rory (Nov 6, 2012)

673


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 6, 2012)

Last pick for today is 368:sFi_annihilate:


----------



## Collinb (Nov 6, 2012)

77 last guess!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 6, 2012)

402


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 7, 2012)

79


----------



## dudeface (Nov 7, 2012)

257


----------



## odin (Nov 7, 2012)

734


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 7, 2012)

480


----------



## Collinb (Nov 7, 2012)

814


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 7, 2012)

740


----------



## Big-John (Nov 7, 2012)

457


----------



## Collinb (Nov 7, 2012)

557


----------



## Big-John (Nov 7, 2012)

292


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 7, 2012)

29


----------



## Big-John (Nov 7, 2012)

Last of the day 980


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 7, 2012)

First for the day is 831:sSig_bewarespam:


----------



## powders101 (Nov 7, 2012)

154


----------



## Collinb (Nov 7, 2012)

422


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 7, 2012)

1) 543


----------



## powders101 (Nov 7, 2012)

467


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 7, 2012)

2) 984


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 7, 2012)

Second for the day is 73:insertevillaughhere


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 7, 2012)

3) 529


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 7, 2012)

Last one of today is 191:sFi_boxingmatch:


----------



## Rory (Nov 7, 2012)

192


----------



## odin (Nov 7, 2012)

203


----------



## Rory (Nov 7, 2012)

204


----------



## SURGE (Nov 8, 2012)

1) 108


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 8, 2012)

11


----------



## SURGE (Nov 8, 2012)

2) 578


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 8, 2012)

599


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 8, 2012)

975


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning Anasci!

874


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 8, 2012)

619


----------



## powders101 (Nov 8, 2012)

92


----------



## odin (Nov 8, 2012)

413


----------



## SURGE (Nov 8, 2012)

1) 103


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 8, 2012)

First pick for the day is 208:sFi_wwe:


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

128


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 8, 2012)

338


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 8, 2012)

1) 562


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2012)

739


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 8, 2012)

2) 20


----------



## dudeface (Nov 8, 2012)

921


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 8, 2012)

3) 708


----------



## dudeface (Nov 8, 2012)

154


----------



## Akamai (Nov 8, 2012)

727


----------



## Big-John (Nov 8, 2012)

542


----------



## Akamai (Nov 8, 2012)

friggin hard to keep track of numbers already picked.  

100


----------



## Big-John (Nov 8, 2012)

220


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 8, 2012)

Akamai said:


> friggin hard to keep track of numbers already picked.
> 
> 100



I decided to keep a spread sheet from the get go. We've had 22 repeats thus far with 200 guesses.


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 8, 2012)

Second pick for today is 107:sFun_robot:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2012)

333


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 8, 2012)

Last pick for today is 575:victory1:


----------



## SURGE (Nov 9, 2012)

913


----------



## powders101 (Nov 9, 2012)

514


----------



## Akamai (Nov 9, 2012)

567
Ak


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 9, 2012)

843


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy "Sci"day - Friday peeps!
1.) 711


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 9, 2012)

37


----------



## Big-John (Nov 9, 2012)

111


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 9, 2012)

2.) 421


----------



## Big-John (Nov 9, 2012)

611


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 9, 2012)

909


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 9, 2012)

First one of the day is 108:sFi_outgunned:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 9, 2012)

1) 317


----------



## kaju (Nov 9, 2012)

920


----------



## Big-John (Nov 9, 2012)

Last of the day 513...


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 9, 2012)

2) 187


----------



## Collinb (Nov 9, 2012)

737


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 9, 2012)

248


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 9, 2012)

3) 279


----------



## powders101 (Nov 9, 2012)

449


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 9, 2012)

3.)129


----------



## powders101 (Nov 9, 2012)

851


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 9, 2012)

Second for the day is 764:sSic_stretcher:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 9, 2012)

54


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2012)

117


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2012)

492


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 10, 2012)

Last one for the day is 364:sFi_slapfight:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 10, 2012)

229


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2012)

53


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2012)

786


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 10, 2012)

First for today is 621:sFun_tease2:


----------



## Rory (Nov 10, 2012)

333


----------



## Collinb (Nov 10, 2012)

257 cuz thats this post number!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 10, 2012)

Second one for today is 927:sAng_banghead2:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 10, 2012)

1) 438


----------



## Collinb (Nov 10, 2012)

260


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2012)

301


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 10, 2012)

15


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 10, 2012)

1.) 16


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 10, 2012)

Last one for today is 927:drunks:


----------



## Big-John (Nov 11, 2012)

933


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 11, 2012)

48


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 11, 2012)

2.) 704


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 11, 2012)

551


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 11, 2012)

First for today is 556:beating:


----------



## powders101 (Nov 11, 2012)

952


----------



## odin (Nov 11, 2012)

478


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 11, 2012)

Second for the day is 601:sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 11, 2012)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 11, 2012)

1.) 577


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 11, 2012)

602


----------



## powders101 (Nov 11, 2012)

117


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 11, 2012)

Last pick of the day is :sCo_hmmthink:451


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 11, 2012)

39


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 11, 2012)

449


----------



## odin (Nov 11, 2012)

649


----------



## Collinb (Nov 12, 2012)

281


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 12, 2012)

2.) 442


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 12, 2012)

7


----------



## Collinb (Nov 12, 2012)

284


----------



## SURGE (Nov 12, 2012)

167


----------



## dudeface (Nov 12, 2012)

777


----------



## Collinb (Nov 12, 2012)

287


----------



## Big-John (Nov 12, 2012)

181


----------



## Collinb (Nov 12, 2012)

289


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 12, 2012)

9


----------



## Big-John (Nov 12, 2012)

63


----------



## Rory (Nov 12, 2012)

5


----------



## Big-John (Nov 12, 2012)

Last of the day 101


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 12, 2012)

First for the day is 81:sFi_hammers:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 12, 2012)

58


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 12, 2012)

1) 234


----------



## powders101 (Nov 12, 2012)

769


----------



## dudeface (Nov 12, 2012)

378


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 12, 2012)

Second pick for today is 782:sFun_Office:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 12, 2012)

2) 758


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 12, 2012)

1.) 684


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 12, 2012)

3) 124


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 13, 2012)

2.)242


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2012)

786


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 13, 2012)

219


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 13, 2012)

Last pick for today is 826:sFi_chucks:


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

1st pick today:  340


----------



## powders101 (Nov 13, 2012)

623


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

1st pick today:  793


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

310


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

2nd pick today: 266


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

312


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 13, 2012)

40


----------



## Big-John (Nov 13, 2012)

91


----------



## Rory (Nov 13, 2012)

410


----------



## Big-John (Nov 13, 2012)

333


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

3rd pick today: 932
Thanks IP for helping AnaSci grow!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 13, 2012)

Last of the day 789


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

319


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2012)

214


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 13, 2012)

First of the day is 172:sFi_annihilate:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 13, 2012)

1) 509


----------



## dudeface (Nov 13, 2012)

941


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 13, 2012)

2) 72


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2012)

13.    What's the rule if its same pick as someone else?
A draw between them?


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 13, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> 13.    What's the rule if its same pick as someone else?
> A draw between them?



It would go to the first person that chose that number. The second one to pick the winning number would fall as invalid.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 13, 2012)

3) 359


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 13, 2012)

1.) 799


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Second for the day is 843:sFi_BlueFlag:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 14, 2012)

2.) 993


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 14, 2012)

233


----------



## odin (Nov 14, 2012)

157


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Last pick for the day is 117:gunfighter:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 14, 2012)

3.) 579


----------



## Collinb (Nov 14, 2012)

First bump of the day!!!

335


----------



## Big-John (Nov 14, 2012)

482


----------



## Collinb (Nov 14, 2012)

337


----------



## Big-John (Nov 14, 2012)

268


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

1st pick today:  34


----------



## Big-John (Nov 14, 2012)

Last of the day 176


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

First pick for today is 894:rockmusic:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 14, 2012)

1.) 723


----------



## Collinb (Nov 14, 2012)

Last one is 342


----------



## odin (Nov 14, 2012)

377


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 14, 2012)

2.) 695


----------



## Rory (Nov 14, 2012)

532


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Second pick for today is 648:sFi_fightingvehicle


----------



## Rory (Nov 14, 2012)

9


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 14, 2012)

3.) 227


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

2nd pick today: 132


----------



## powders101 (Nov 14, 2012)

192


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 14, 2012)

1) 127


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 14, 2012)

Last pick for the day is 517:sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 14, 2012)

2) 643


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

3rd pick today: 599


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 14, 2012)

3) 873


----------



## powders101 (Nov 15, 2012)

34


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 15, 2012)

54


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning ana-sci-chos!
1.) 65


----------



## Collinb (Nov 15, 2012)

360!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 15, 2012)

641


----------



## Big-John (Nov 15, 2012)

730


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

1st pick today: 649


----------



## Big-John (Nov 15, 2012)

608


----------



## Collinb (Nov 15, 2012)

365


----------



## Big-John (Nov 15, 2012)

473


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 15, 2012)

468


----------



## odin (Nov 15, 2012)

780


----------



## Collinb (Nov 15, 2012)

369


----------



## Rory (Nov 15, 2012)

888


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 15, 2012)

2.) 609


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 15, 2012)

1) 712


----------



## dudeface (Nov 15, 2012)

15


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 15, 2012)

2) 812


----------



## Rory (Nov 15, 2012)

213


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 15, 2012)

3) 164


----------



## odin (Nov 15, 2012)

511


----------



## powders101 (Nov 15, 2012)

616


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 15, 2012)

3.) 946


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

2nd pick today: 722


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 16, 2012)

First pick for today is 519:action-smiley-033:


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

3rd pick today: 581


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 16, 2012)

1.) 405


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 16, 2012)

560, current deadlift max


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

1st pick today:  98


----------



## Big-John (Nov 16, 2012)

64


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 16, 2012)

975


----------



## Big-John (Nov 16, 2012)

348


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

2nd pick today: 808


----------



## Big-John (Nov 16, 2012)

Last of the day 508


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

3rd pick today: 322


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 16, 2012)

2.) 922


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 16, 2012)

700


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 16, 2012)

1) 419


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 16, 2012)

First pick for today is 137:sFi_hammers:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 16, 2012)

2) 916


----------



## Collinb (Nov 16, 2012)

397


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 16, 2012)

3) 755


----------



## dudeface (Nov 16, 2012)

901


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 16, 2012)

Second pick for today is 523:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Collinb (Nov 16, 2012)

401


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 16, 2012)

3.) 882


----------



## Collinb (Nov 16, 2012)

403


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 17, 2012)

Third pick for today is 307:sSic_gimpy:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 17, 2012)

447


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 17, 2012)

174


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

1st pick today: 988


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2012)

1.) 216


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

2nd pick today:  604


----------



## dudeface (Nov 17, 2012)

521


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

3rd pick today:  255


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2012)

2.) 151


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 17, 2012)

333


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 17, 2012)

Good luck to EVERYONE!!  Very generous IPG!!:headbang::love1:


----------



## Collinb (Nov 17, 2012)

415


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2012)

3.) 109


----------



## Collinb (Nov 18, 2012)

417


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 18, 2012)

443


----------



## Collinb (Nov 18, 2012)

419


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

994


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2012)

1.) 729


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

488


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2012)

2.) 863


----------



## Rory (Nov 18, 2012)

497


----------



## Collinb (Nov 18, 2012)

425


----------



## Rory (Nov 18, 2012)

421


----------



## striffe (Nov 18, 2012)

1st pick today: 551


----------



## Rory (Nov 18, 2012)

321


----------



## Collinb (Nov 18, 2012)

429


----------



## striffe (Nov 18, 2012)

2nd pick today: 775


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 18, 2012)

3. 450


----------



## striffe (Nov 18, 2012)

3rd pick today: 834


----------



## Collinb (Nov 18, 2012)

last one today as well 433


----------



## odin (Nov 18, 2012)

664


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

1) 660


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 18, 2012)

First one for today is 961:sSig_owned:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

2) 299


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2012)

283


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

3) 259


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 18, 2012)

Second pick for today is 832:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy I hope I get this. If I do it will be my first inject. cycle!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 19, 2012)

Last pick for today is 498:sSig_banzor:


----------



## odin (Nov 19, 2012)

555


----------



## Collinb (Nov 19, 2012)

445


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 19, 2012)

1.) 427


----------



## Collinb (Nov 19, 2012)

446


----------



## Rory (Nov 19, 2012)

191


----------



## Big-John (Nov 19, 2012)

779


----------



## striffe (Nov 19, 2012)

1st pick today:  909


----------



## Big-John (Nov 19, 2012)

883


----------



## striffe (Nov 19, 2012)

2nd pick today: 762


----------



## Big-John (Nov 19, 2012)

Last of the day 509


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 19, 2012)

1) 571


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Some Interesting Stats:

425 Guesses Total
352 Unique Numbers Guessed
1 has been guessed 5 times (333)
1 has been guessed 4 times (15)
6 have been guessed 3 times (39, 111, 117, 191, 449, 888)
54 have been guessed 2 times


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 19, 2012)

2.) 162


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 19, 2012)

2) 414


----------



## dudeface (Nov 19, 2012)

591


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 19, 2012)

3) 956


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 19, 2012)

2.) 701


----------



## striffe (Nov 19, 2012)

3rd pick today:  239


----------



## stealth1245 (Nov 19, 2012)

*****


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 19, 2012)

First pick for today is 215:celebrating:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 20, 2012)

3.) 175


----------



## Collinb (Nov 20, 2012)

464


----------



## striffe (Nov 20, 2012)

1st pick today:  581


----------



## Collinb (Nov 20, 2012)

466


----------



## striffe (Nov 20, 2012)

2nd pick today:  600


----------



## Big-John (Nov 20, 2012)

483


----------



## striffe (Nov 20, 2012)

3rd pick today: 109


----------



## Collinb (Nov 20, 2012)

470


----------



## Big-John (Nov 20, 2012)

39


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 20, 2012)

1) 293


----------



## Big-John (Nov 20, 2012)

Last of the day 166


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 20, 2012)

2) 635


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 20, 2012)

1.) 605


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 20, 2012)

3) 477


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 20, 2012)

2.) 315


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 21, 2012)

403


----------



## Rory (Nov 21, 2012)

511


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 21, 2012)

3.) 150


----------



## chris698 (Nov 21, 2012)

*****


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 21, 2012)

1.) 86


----------



## striffe (Nov 21, 2012)

1st pick today:  119


----------



## Big-John (Nov 21, 2012)

38


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 21, 2012)

First pick for today is 46:sFun_karate:


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 21, 2012)

1) 282


----------



## Big-John (Nov 21, 2012)

133


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 21, 2012)

2) 936


----------



## Big-John (Nov 21, 2012)

Last of the day 446


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 21, 2012)

3) 195


----------



## striffe (Nov 21, 2012)

2nd pick today:  619


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 21, 2012)

2.) 944


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2012)

3rd pick today:  890


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 22, 2012)

Second pick for today is 27:sSig_lol3:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 22, 2012)

3.) 17


----------



## odin (Nov 22, 2012)

537


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2012)

1st pick today:  490


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 22, 2012)

1.) 501


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2012)

2nd pick today:  633


----------



## basskiller (Nov 22, 2012)

689


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2012)

3rd pick today: 719


----------



## Rory (Nov 22, 2012)

812


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 22, 2012)

2.) 776


----------



## Rory (Nov 22, 2012)

821


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 22, 2012)

1) 500


----------



## Rory (Nov 22, 2012)

823


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 23, 2012)

3.) 771


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2012)

333


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 23, 2012)

1.) 634


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2012)

1st pick today: 577


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 23, 2012)

327


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 23, 2012)

First pick for today is 152:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Big-John (Nov 23, 2012)

542


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 23, 2012)

Second for the day is 610:sniper:


----------



## Big-John (Nov 23, 2012)

509


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 23, 2012)

2.) 770


----------



## Big-John (Nov 23, 2012)

Last of the day 677


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2012)

777


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 23, 2012)

Last pick for the day is 421:sFi_dualpistols:


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 23, 2012)

711


----------



## odin (Nov 23, 2012)

431


----------



## Rory (Nov 23, 2012)

770


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 23, 2012)

3.) 454


----------



## Collinb (Nov 23, 2012)

524


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2012)

328


----------



## striffe (Nov 24, 2012)

2nd pick today: 346


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 24, 2012)

1) 347


----------



## striffe (Nov 24, 2012)

3rd pick today: 413


----------



## Collinb (Nov 24, 2012)

529


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 24, 2012)

2) 530


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 24, 2012)

254


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 24, 2012)

3) 250


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 24, 2012)

1.) 972


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 24, 2012)

180


----------



## Collinb (Nov 24, 2012)

535


----------



## striffe (Nov 24, 2012)

1st pick today:  708


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 24, 2012)

First pick for today is 477:action-smiley-044:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 24, 2012)

2.) 138


----------



## dudeface (Nov 24, 2012)

297


----------



## striffe (Nov 24, 2012)

2nd pick today: 872


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 24, 2012)

3. 546


----------



## basskiller (Nov 25, 2012)

989


----------



## striffe (Nov 25, 2012)

3rd pick today:  618


----------



## basskiller (Nov 25, 2012)

222


----------



## striffe (Nov 25, 2012)

1st pick today:  1000


----------



## basskiller (Nov 25, 2012)

998


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 25, 2012)

1.)628


----------



## striffe (Nov 25, 2012)

2nd pick today:  525


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 25, 2012)

First pick for today is 502:action-smiley-062:


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 25, 2012)

1st- 212


----------



## dudeface (Nov 25, 2012)

103


----------



## basskiller (Nov 25, 2012)

43


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 25, 2012)

2.) 392


----------



## Collinb (Nov 25, 2012)

554


----------



## striffe (Nov 25, 2012)

3rd pick today: 653


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 25, 2012)

3. 217


----------



## Collinb (Nov 25, 2012)

557


----------



## basskiller (Nov 25, 2012)

187 last pick today


----------



## workhard2121 (Nov 25, 2012)

567


----------



## Collinb (Nov 25, 2012)

560


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 26, 2012)

183


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 26, 2012)

823


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 26, 2012)

1.) 201


----------



## Big-John (Nov 26, 2012)

774


----------



## Collinb (Nov 26, 2012)

565


----------



## Big-John (Nov 26, 2012)

488


----------



## Collinb (Nov 26, 2012)

568


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2012)

601


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 26, 2012)

767


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 26, 2012)

1) 765


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 26, 2012)

536 total guesses
425 unique
75 - repeated 2X
13 - repeated 3X
  2 - repeated 4X
  1 - repeated 6X


----------



## Collinb (Nov 26, 2012)

572


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 26, 2012)

2) 574


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 26, 2012)

58


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 26, 2012)

3) 60


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 26, 2012)

Contest will be ending this week and I will be announcing the winner!! Be sure to get your picks in now


----------



## striffe (Nov 26, 2012)

1st pick today:  572


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 26, 2012)

825


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 26, 2012)

3.) 841


----------



## striffe (Nov 26, 2012)

2nd pick today:  750


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2012)

766


----------



## striffe (Nov 27, 2012)

3rd pick today:  405


----------



## jaba (Nov 27, 2012)

*****


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 27, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> Contest will be ending this week and I will be announcing the winner!! Be sure to get your picks in now



Can't wait to see what's in store for next month!!:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2012)

844


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 27, 2012)

1.) 330


----------



## striffe (Nov 27, 2012)

1st pick today: 299


----------



## striffe (Nov 27, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> Can't wait to see what's in store for next month!!:headbang:



Me too!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 27, 2012)

493


----------



## striffe (Nov 27, 2012)

2nd pick today: 7


----------



## Big-John (Nov 27, 2012)

188


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 27, 2012)

2.) 895


----------



## Big-John (Nov 27, 2012)

Last of the day 836


----------



## IPGear (Nov 27, 2012)

It's been a great contest! Thank you everyone
that has contributed to the board and gotten
involved in the contests!! 

We look forward to the next contest!!

Sincerely,
IPG


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 27, 2012)

1) 830


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 27, 2012)

IPgear said:


> It's been a great contest! Thank you everyone
> that has contributed to the board and gotten
> involved in the contests!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for hosting it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2012)

507


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 27, 2012)

2) 500


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 27, 2012)

3. 626


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 27, 2012)

3) 650


----------



## Collinb (Nov 27, 2012)

Cant wait its almost decision time!!

601


----------



## basskiller (Nov 27, 2012)

389


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2012)

847


----------



## striffe (Nov 27, 2012)

3rd pick today:  606


----------



## Collinb (Nov 28, 2012)

605


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2012)

161


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2012)

Me winning this and powerball lottery should be ok with you guys? I'm
Greedy ..lol


----------



## Collinb (Nov 28, 2012)

609


----------



## basskiller (Nov 28, 2012)

854


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 28, 2012)

1.) 412


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 28, 2012)

624


----------



## Big-John (Nov 28, 2012)

528


----------



## Collinb (Nov 28, 2012)

613


----------



## Big-John (Nov 28, 2012)

539


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 28, 2012)

2.) 691


----------



## Big-John (Nov 28, 2012)

418


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 28, 2012)

1) 424


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2012)

542


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 28, 2012)

2) 540


----------



## basskiller (Nov 28, 2012)

2nd......  132


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 28, 2012)

3.) 406


----------



## Collinb (Nov 28, 2012)

622


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 28, 2012)

First pick for the day is 833:sHa_thumbsup3:


----------



## striffe (Nov 28, 2012)

1st pick today:  514


----------



## Collinb (Nov 28, 2012)

625


----------



## basskiller (Nov 28, 2012)

626


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 28, 2012)

3) 620


----------



## striffe (Nov 28, 2012)

2nd pick today:  777


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 29, 2012)

308


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

539

Well I didn't win the 580 mil powerball lotto so I guess I'll win this . Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 29, 2012)

1.) 803


----------



## striffe (Nov 29, 2012)

1st pick today:  480


----------



## Collinb (Nov 29, 2012)

Cant wait to win this!  633


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 29, 2012)

2.) 667


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

521

Slow down collinb I'm feelin it


----------



## Collinb (Nov 29, 2012)

636

You wish iron.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 29, 2012)

1) 630


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

499

Got it now Collinb!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 29, 2012)

2) 520


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

574

Slow down muscleaddict. Lol..


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL!!! Gotta win this ish!

3) 590


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol.. Gonna call muscleaddict turbopicker.or a vulcher.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 29, 2012)

643


----------



## basskiller (Nov 30, 2012)

64


----------



## striffe (Nov 30, 2012)

2nd pick today:  904


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2012)

3.) 88


----------



## striffe (Nov 30, 2012)

3rd pick today:  535


----------



## Collinb (Nov 30, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Gonna call muscleaddict turbopicker.or a vulcher.



Says the guy who posted 4 guesses today


----------



## Rory (Nov 30, 2012)

491


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2012)

1.) 531


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2012)

303

You added wrong collinb ..lol back to kindergarten. Only 3 picks bro.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 30, 2012)

I will be going through the numbers and then posting the winner shortly!! Good luck to everyone that has gotten involved in the contest!!

Keep your eyes peeled for  December's XMAS Contest!! We have 4 sponsors getting involved for an extra special XMAS bonus


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 30, 2012)

:victory1:This is all me guys:sSig_number1:


----------



## powders101 (Nov 30, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> I will be going through the numbers and then posting the winner shortly!! Good luck to everyone that has gotten involved in the contest!!
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for  December's XMAS Contest!! We have 4 sponsors getting involved for an extra special XMAS bonus



Good luck to everyone! For those that have not used IPG yet, they have great products!

Thanks to Anasci and thanks to IPG for the great contest!!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 30, 2012)

657!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 30, 2012)

1) 670


----------



## Collinb (Nov 30, 2012)

658


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 30, 2012)

2) 515


----------



## Collinb (Nov 30, 2012)

670


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 30, 2012)

Goofy ass CB, I just picked that number LOL!!!

3) 505


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2012)

2. 715


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 30, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for  December's XMAS Contest!! We have 4 sponsors getting involved for an extra special XMAS bonus



Wow looking forward to this one!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

1st pick of the last day: 98


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 1, 2012)

powders101 said:


> For those that have not used IPG yet, they have great products!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

841


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

Muscleaddict83 said:


> Goofy ass CB, I just picked that number LOL!!!
> 
> 3) 505



Lmao!!! Cb too busy incorrectly
counting posts and screwin up. I love it
MuscleA good catch!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 1, 2012)

3.) 999


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 1, 2012)

Good Luck to everyone! :headbang:


----------



## basskiller (Dec 1, 2012)

997


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

2nd pick of the last day: 728


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't wait to find out the winners!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

556


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2012)

*OCTOBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*Collinb with # 987​*
*OCTOBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM IPGEAR!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS Collinb​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2012)

Stay tuned, I will be posting the December contest shortly


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

:wtf::sSa_cry4::sAng_banghead2::sAng_scream:

:sSp_clangrats: *COLLIN* :sSig_goodjob:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats man!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats Collin!!! Get your swole on!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol. Congrats Collin .guess you can laugh at muscleaddic now..


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats Colin!


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

Congratulations Collinb.


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Collinb (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

